# OpenOffice componenten

## supernov

Hoi allemaal,

Eigenlijk een vrij simpele vraag. Ik heb OpenOffice in zijn geheel binnengehaald. Nu wil ik echter de HTML editor vervangen door die van Bluefish. Is het mogelijk om componenten van Openoffice seperaat te verwijderen? Ik heb geen afzondelijke programma's (oowrite bijv) kunnen vinden.

Bedankt, Vincent

----------

## eniac

Begrijp niet echt goed wat je vraagt, wil je een Gtk+ component binnen je openoffice omgeving integreren, dat is niet mogelijk, zelf niet met ximian office.

Voor je 2de vraag, of liever probleem denk ik dat dit je wel zal helpen:

```
<jonas@kangoeroe pwd="src"/> which swriter 

/opt/OpenOffice.org/program/swrite
```

----------

## Prlwytzkofsky

Als je in je homedirectory op zoek gaat naar de verborgen ./openoffice directory, dan kom vast ook ergens een script tegen met de naam "setup". Als je deze executeert met de -h(elp) optie, dan zie je dat "setup -reinstall" het script executeert in "modify" modus zodat je individuele componenten kan verwijderen/toevoegen.

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *Prlwytzkofsky wrote:*   

> Als je in je homedirectory op zoek gaat naar de verborgen ./openoffice directory, dan kom vast ook ergens een script tegen met de naam "setup". Als je deze executeert met de -h(elp) optie, dan zie je dat "setup -reinstall" het script executeert in "modify" modus zodat je individuele componenten kan verwijderen/toevoegen.

 

Voor zover ik weet was OpenOffice een monilitische binary zodat het onmogelijk is onderdelen achteraf te verwijderen, je kan hoofgstens de koppelingen doen verdwijnen.

In OpenOffice 2 beta bestaat dat setupprogramma niet meer of toch niet in die vorm.

----------

## supernov

Ok, dan houd ik de boel even zo denk ik. Dus Gentoo biedt in feite alleen de optie om het gehele pakket binnen te halen. Apart eigenlijk.

Bedankt!

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *supernov wrote:*   

> Ok, dan houd ik de boel even zo denk ik. Dus Gentoo biedt in feite alleen de optie om het gehele pakket binnen te halen. Apart eigenlijk.
> 
> Bedankt!

 

Nope, OpenOffice biedt enkel die optie maw, op andere distributies gaat het net hetzelfde zijn.

----------

## eniac

Ik weet het niet maar ik vermoed dat je Microsoft word ook niet appart kan kopen ?

----------

## Q-collective

 *eniac wrote:*   

> Ik weet het niet maar ik vermoed dat je Microsoft word ook niet appart kan kopen ?

 

Wel word en excel iirc  :Laughing: 

Een modularisatie zou OpenOffice zeker goed doen, al was het maar met development, zie xorg.

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *eniac wrote:*   Ik weet het niet maar ik vermoed dat je Microsoft word ook niet appart kan kopen ? 
> 
> Wel word en excel iirc 
> 
> Een modularisatie zou OpenOffice zeker goed doen, al was het maar met development, zie xorg.

 

MS Office is ook een monolitische binary anders, ze halen er gewoon de snelkoppelingen en hulpprogramma's van de andere apps uit als je enkel word koopt veronderstel ik.

----------

## Q-collective

 *theBlackDragon wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*    *eniac wrote:*   Ik weet het niet maar ik vermoed dat je Microsoft word ook niet appart kan kopen ? 
> 
> Wel word en excel iirc 
> 
> Een modularisatie zou OpenOffice zeker goed doen, al was het maar met development, zie xorg. 
> ...

 

Onzin, als je het Word/Excel pakket koopt, krijg je er niet automatisch Access bij oid.

Wel degelijk aparte dingen dus.

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *theBlackDragon wrote:*    *Q-collective wrote:*    *eniac wrote:*   Ik weet het niet maar ik vermoed dat je Microsoft word ook niet appart kan kopen ? 
> 
> Wel word en excel iirc 
> 
> Een modularisatie zou OpenOffice zeker goed doen, al was het maar met development, zie xorg. 
> ...

 

Het wordt er gewoon uitgesloopt, als je ergens een windows bak staan hebt moet je maar eens op die binaries letten.

----------

## ikke

Sinds wanneer is "msoffice" één binary?!?

/me remembers winword.exe en company

----------

## garo

Iemand moet het zeggen:

Zijn we niet te ver aan het afdwalen, ik denk niet dat supernov erg geintresseerd is in de opbouw van ms-office.

----------

## Q-collective

 *garo wrote:*   

> Iemand moet het zeggen:
> 
> Zijn we niet te ver aan het afdwalen, ik denk niet dat supernov erg geintresseerd is in de opbouw van ms-office.

 

Mja, dan kun je een gedeelte van deze discussie mergen met de OTW draad?  :Wink: 

----------

## supernov

 *Quote:*   

> Zijn we niet te ver aan het afdwalen, ik denk niet dat supernov erg geintresseerd is in de opbouw van ms-office.
> 
> 

 

Uhmmmm, neu, niet uitermate in ieder geval.  :Smile:  Maar ik begreep van de OpenOffice website dat de verschillende componenten (genaamd ooWrite etc) wel apart verkrijgbaar zijn.

Of ik ben abuis hoor.

Bedankt in ieder geval!

----------

## Q-collective

 *supernov wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Zijn we niet te ver aan het afdwalen, ik denk niet dat supernov erg geintresseerd is in de opbouw van ms-office.
> 
>  
> 
> Uhmmmm, neu, niet uitermate in ieder geval.  Maar ik begreep van de OpenOffice website dat de verschillende componenten (genaamd ooWrite etc) wel apart verkrijgbaar zijn.
> ...

 

Neuh, de site is wat onduidelijk misschien  :Wink: 

----------

